# Rupture de contrat



## Tatanounou82 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans une situation compliquée, peut-être que l'une d'entre vous aurait de bons conseils à me donner...
Voilà, le début du contrat a été signé au nom du papa... Puis les parents se sont séparés et la maman a repris le contrat en faisant un changement d'employeur auprès de pajemploi...
Aujourd'hui, en pleine rupture de contrat, la maman estime ne pas me devoir les indemnités de rupture pour le début du contrat, soit sur la période d'emploi au nom du papa...
Quels sont mes droits pour récupérer ces indemnités ?

Je vous remercie pour les réponses apportées..


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

Pour le peu que ça doit représenter, quelle mesquinerie de la part de la maman.
Je ne vois qu'une solution, exposer le problème au papa.... Et lui demander de voir avec son ex pour quelle règle toute l'indemnité de rupture et il lui rembourse après son prorata...


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Vous avez signé un simple avenant au contrat pour ce qui concerne ce changement ? Si oui c'est la durée du contrat initial qui fait référence. 
Pensez à mettre la clause indemnité de rupture due quelque soit la durée du contrat sur vos prochains contrats.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Quelle mesquinerie de la part de cette maman ! vous avez accepté un changement de nom et voilà les remerciements ! elle doit vous payer cette indemnité et après elle se débrouillera avec le papa !!! 😣


----------



## assmatzam (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

La question est 
Avez vous signé un avenant au contrat qui stipule que vous changez de parent employeur ? 

Si c'est non le contrat initial court toujours


----------



## Tatanounou82 (14 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses... 
C'est un contrat signé en 2012, donc les indemnités sont conséquentes... 
Je vais essayer de contacter le papa, mais je ne l'ai pas vu depuis plusieurs années...


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

M'enfin quel culot quand même de la part de cette PE car même si les BS était estampillés au nom du Père, en 2012 j'imagine que les 2 Parents vivaient bien ensemble et donc que cette Maman bénéficiait bien de tes services pour LEUR enfant commun, n'est ce pas?

Je lui répondrais qu'elle a décidé de reprendre le contrat en changeant elle même le nom du PE sur PAJEmploi (sans avoir à me demander mon avis puisqu'il s'agissait bien du même enfant pour la même famille), aujourd'hui il y a rupture et indemnité due depuis le début du contrat. Elle doit voir avec son ex mari pour qu'il lui rembourse sa part et si besoin passer par le JAF mais que tout ça ne te concerne pas.
Tu peux contacter ton assurance habitation car tu as surement une assistance juridique qui peut prendre en charge une procédure au tribunal.
Tu peux également demander de l'aide auprès d'un Conseiller des Salariés bénévole dont la liste se trouve à ta Prefecture.

Techniquement il faudra sans doute regarder si le contrat initial mentionnait les 2 Parents ou bien un seul (et alors lequel), y-a t il eut un Avenant lors de la reprise du dossier PAJEmploi...


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

A mon avis si on devait considérer que c'est un nouveau contrat avec Maman alors celui du Papa n'ayant pas été rompu tu serais en droit de réclamer les salaires que le Père ne t'a ni payé ni déclaré depuis la reprise de la Maman + l'indemnité de rupture sur toute cette durée. la Maman pourrait se dire qu'elle s'en moque sauf qu'alors le Père pourrait tout à fait obtenir du JAF qu'elle soit contrainte de lui rembourser la moitié de tous ces frais. Sans compter qu'elle te devrait quand même AUSSI la prime de rupture depuis son nouveau contrat avec toi.
Si pas d'Avenant ni nouveau contrat signé avec toi, alors tu serais en droit si besoin de réclamer le ratrapage de tes salaires depuis le début où elle te déclare car alors c'est obligatoirement un CDI à TEMPS COMPLET c'est à dire à 195h/mois. Serieusement, elle veut vraiment jouer à ce jeu là??? Perso je lui expliquerais gentiement qu'elle part dans une bien mauvaise direction et que je lui rends service en lui évitant une catastrophe financière bien pire que me verser ma prime de rupture depuis le debut du contrat (et de s'en faire rembourser la moitié par l'ex).

Tu peux contacter le Père pour lui demander de la ramener à la raison en lui remboursant ce qu'il lui devra ainsi elle fait bien la déclaration avec le montant de la prime correctement dès le départ mais en vrai ce n'est pas franchement à toi de voir avec le Père car c'est bien elle qui te déclare, plus lui.


----------

